# Need Help with this Tree



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

We have been living in our house for 8 years. This tree has been mature the entire time we have been here. I am guessing (based on the age of the home and original owners) that this tree is at least 30 years old.

A friend of mine said this was a Black Walnut; however, this has never produced any nuts. If this truly is a Black Walnut, I don't want it here. If not, it can stay.

The fourth picture is from a 4-year old tree that sprouted from seeds from the original. It is an example of new growth.

Any help you can give would be great.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

How did a tree sprout from seed if it has never produced? A tree doesn't produce nuts and seeds. Anyway, Tree of Heaven (I think). In the second picture, is that the parent tree trunk in the background? If it is Tree of Heaven, exterminate with extreme prejudice


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It would help to be able to see the bark on the mature tree.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Definitely not a black walnut!


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm thinking tree of heaven as well. One way you can tell for sure is to take a leaflet, crush it and smell it. TOH has a smell like rancid peanut butter.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

I will post a picture of the trunk tonight. 

When I said that it didn't produce nuts, I was referring to ones that would look like earth-colored peanut M&Ms. 

It does produce "flowers"/seeds, but earlier in the season. I have had a number of little trees sprout in a nearby garden bed from the original (which I then removed).

Vicker, why do you say it should be removed if its a Tree of Heaven? I'm not familiar with that tree.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It is a very invasive, nonnative species. They do make nice shade trees, but very invasive.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

Vicker, yes the trunk can be seen in the second picture.

I just did a quick search on Tree of Heaven. Booo... I don't want that on my property. The only other tree it "might" be is Sumac? 

I think this tree will be coming down, I try to keep native plants/trees and I definitely don't want to contribute to the invasive species problem!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The bark in that photo confuses me, and is a bit out of focus. The front part looks like it may be TOH, but both sides look like scaly bark which TOH does not typically have. The bark should be relative smooth and "tight" looking.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Tree of Heaven has larger leaves .If it produces m&m's check out the Ky .Coffey Bean tree . That is my bet .


----------



## Breezy833 (Jun 17, 2013)

Black walnut produces BIG green nuts. the green part is a type of husk that the critters eat, it also has a distinct smell. if you dont have these two identifying factors, you dont have the walnut.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

Breezy, when I was reading up on the Black Walnut tree, it said that the tree doesn't start to produce nuts until it is nearly 35 years old. Does that seem right? If so, I don't think this tree is that old yet.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah, I'm thinking it is not tree of heaven now. It looks like the leaves are alternate compound. I think Sawmill Jim nailed it. :clap:


----------



## MNMamaBear (Jul 16, 2013)

could it be black locust?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

PrincessFerf said:


> Breezy, when I was reading up on the Black Walnut tree, it said that the tree doesn't start to produce nuts until it is nearly 35 years old. Does that seem right? If so, I don't think this tree is that old yet.


In my own experience, that info is misleading. When I was about 10 years old, I planted a black walnut tree in my dads yard. That tree is now about 25 years old and has been producing for at least 8 years.

And I agree, the leaves you took pics of are definitely not black walnut.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Sumac is more a bush than a tree. I think Sawmill Jim may be on to something.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

MNMamaBear said:


> could it be black locust?


That's what it looks like to me also.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

As Jim said, look up Kentucky coffee tree.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Best I can tell from the photos the bark isn't right for black locust.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The leaves don't look like the coffee tree. Maybe a honey locust? Does it have thorns?


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't think it would be a honey locust. It doesn't have pods at all. That may also rule out the Kentucky Coffee Tree.

Black locust is a possibility, but the pictures online of them have larger clumps and more pronounced flowers than our tree does.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Black locust has pods too, like a bean. I'm beat. It has a fruit like a peanut M&M??? I'm really beat


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Give us a good picture of a trunk section, and the underside of one of the leaf branches, including where it attaches to the branch.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Try this

http://www.cas.vanderbilt.edu/bioimages/tree-key/compound-leaf-trees.htm


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You need more pictures


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

It is NOT walnut or butternut. Their leaves are pointed. Walnuts also do not have blossoms. Looks more like a locust. There is a honey locust which has been developed with no thorns and no fruit. Look up Gleditsia triacanthos var. inermis. There's a lot of them in Madison in medians and along streets.

Martin


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

There's a honey locust cultivar here that has never had pods or thorns. The leaves are smaller than the one you photographed. Otherwise it looks similar.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm sorry Vicker, my previous comment about brown "M&Ms" was referring to what the tree DOESN'T have. Sorry for the confusion.

I will try to post more pictures of the tree tonight. (schedule allowing)


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

Paquebot, you may have nailed it. I looked up Gleditsia triacanthos var. inermis and this so far is the closest possible suggestion. 

I'll post more pictures - and I think we'll have an answer. 

I feel a wee bit bad for cutting down the 7 ft. "baby" tree that has been growing in a nearby garden bed from this original. However, the chickens are eating it so it won't be wasted.


----------

